# Fieldwork opportunity



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Got this off the field herp forum. Looks like a cool opportunity to visit the rainforest and study frogs!

Untitled Document

Field Assistant Positions in Thailand - Sheila Poo


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

cool opportunity...ive been to the neotropics and studied frogs, but would like to visit the old world tropics one day also


----------

